# Columbia Mach 1 rehabilitation



## ozzmonaut (Jan 5, 2014)

Received this basically complete but in pieces. Going through derusting, cleaning, oiling before I put it all together. Needs a front tire. Chainguard paint is pretty far gone, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 5, 2014)

Front rim is pretty rough as well. I have a couple 20" Columbias I might pull a rim from. But I've been working on the lower fork bars and they are looking decent, and they were the worst. So I may be able to bring the rim back with some tedious work. Here's the fork bars now. Still a ways to go but presentable


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 5, 2014)

You are a miracle worker!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 5, 2014)

No, but persistent. I'm actually going to use rubbing compound to get the chrome buffed out. Then chrome polish, paint thinner to get residue off, and clearcoat to keep the pock marks from rusting and spreading. Meanwhile here is the Goodyear 24" whitewall from the rear. Still gonna go one more round with bleach-white. But it ain't too shabby


----------



## RailRider (Jan 10, 2014)

K@@L ride! I saw that on ebay. Tempted!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 10, 2014)

I wasn't sure because it looked like a ton of work, and it is. And I wasn't originally the top bidder, but from what I can tell someone retracted a bid or something happened. Either way, it's here now, rough but complete.


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 13, 2014)

Great job! These are Funky Kool bikes!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 14, 2014)

*Neat bike Ozzy!*

That is a rare one, not many coasters out there is the Mach. Great that it's complete too, always nice to have the original parts. If you need any parts let me know, not sure I can help but will if I have what you need. Good luck with it!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 16, 2014)

Cool project,dont see that model to often.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm working 58 hrs this week and have been too lazy to get on this. But I have cleaned the sissy bar and fenders to as nice as they will get. Working on the front rim now. Hope to get some progress this weekend.


----------

